# Why did I buy a Router? !!



## Garton (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I did, it looked good in the shop and I always fancied myself as a master craftsman! 
So, one, most probably dumb, question. To operate this router you have to keep the button pressed, how do you over ride this when it is table mounted?


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

What router did you buy?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Gary. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As Steve asked, which router? Most, not all, have some type of locking device as part of the switch to lock the switch in the on postion. Lacking that, what some have done is put a zip tie or some type of strap around the switch to hold it in the on position and plug the router into an external on/off switch.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Is the power switch broken


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Why did I?*

Hello. and Welcome! You bought the router to make some very nice and useful things for Your Wife, and Your Children. We don't always get it up to speed as quickly as We would like to. I had Mine for thrity years, and did not uae it for anything usefull for a long time. What ever You do, use it every day a little just to get used to how every thing works. The router becomes an extension of Your hands after a while. You wont think about how to do the things that now make You uneasy. We do need to know what name and model router You have. If You have a booklet of instructions, it may tell YOU with questions you may still have. Other wise, Someone here will be able to give You the answer. :happy: What ever You do, Have fun using it for every thing You can think of, including making firewood:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Duck tape time. 

==



Garton said:


> Well I did, it looked good in the shop and I always fancied myself as a master craftsman!
> So, one, most probably dumb, question. To operate this router you have to keep the button pressed, how do you over ride this when it is table mounted?


----------



## Garton (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thak you!*

Well I didn't expect so many replies already! The router I bought from Screwfix - Erbauer ERB380ROU 2100W Router 240V.

The power switch doesn't lock on so I it's just clever use of tie wraps then? I didn't think the answer would be that simple, but was the idea in my head!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

$200 !! That's a steal!!! Man, with 2100W/240V in your hands you own the World...
Erbauer ERB380ROU 2100W Router 240V | Screwfix.com


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> $200 !! That's a steal!!! Man, with 2100W/240V in your hands you own the World...
> Erbauer ERB380ROU 2100W Router 240V | Screwfix.com


A Velcro strap as shown on this Triton saw is better than a cable tie because it can be quickly removed. They do say that the switch's spring will be damaged if left on like this, I don't know about that because that strap has been in that position for close to 12 years!


----------



## Garton (Feb 27, 2012)

Well that's that ............ on to building a table ......... any plans ?


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

You could drill a hole in the housing and install a toggle switch. I did it after replacing three OE switches on an old Craftsman router.


----------



## Garton (Feb 27, 2012)

*Fit a toggle switch!*

I'll wait until it's old!


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Gary,
I had the same router got mine from screwfix for £79.00 for the 2100 watt jobbie, they have since put it up to 149 I think. I returned mine as faulty and got a refund for exactly the same issue. That was my second cheapie and then bit the bullett and paid for a goodun. I suspect that you may have to live with it, ie go with Bobs suggestion of Duct Tape.


----------



## mightymax (Mar 1, 2012)

You can purchase a foot controller kind of like the ones they use with sewing machines. I just saw some online for about $15.00. You plug your router cord into them and then plug the pedal into an outlet. The two options offered by the site I was on were: continuous flow and intermittent flow. I guess their names say it all!!! Anyway, I hope this helps! The site is haborfreight.com 
They carry some pretty interesting (and sometimes seemingly strange) tools and items that you never knew you needed until you looked at their site and their prices! Happy shopping and I hope this helps!


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Still about electric power,
Once you, locked the router's switch, for table routing,
Then some states made regulations that you should have
a Zero - voltage switch often combinated with big red emergency switch.
Those are cheap now, and usefull.
It works that if you loose electric connection at one moment, like
the plug out of the wall, momentary failure and so on ,the machine 
will not restart, before you ask it to do so.Some even unplung the whole machine
before changing a bit, on mine there are two switches off before it could restart.
One simple lever switch ,at one side and the Zero-power combination switch the other
side.Looks at bit too much but is not.Just give a good shake to some relay-box Zero-switch and you can get a restart just like tilt with a flipper.

About tables there are quite a few examples in this forum, just have a look.

Regards


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I AM GOING TO GO ON RECORD and say this: DO NOT USE A ROUTER IF IT IS A FIXED-BASE MODEL, IF THE SWITCH DOESN'T WORK. You could get-away with going "switchless" on some tools, but if you take your hand off of a spinning router - there's a good chance the bit will hit something and jump (if a router jumps - you can find yourself in an emergency room very quickly). With a plunge router, you could allow the bit to spring-up and clear the base without a switch. I want to remind you of basic 8th grade physics - THE GYROSCOPE. If that was my router it would be in one of two places: (a) Repair Shop, or (b) Dumpster - WITH THE CORD REMOVED.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Gerard,
very confused with your post.......maybe language translation issues....very semantically challenged...
This model IS a plunge jobbie and works fine apart from locking on...in fact same manufacturer as the JCB series.
Good quality ENTRY level router....shame about the power switch....as stated..in table use..... just use some duct tape....


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello the oakdude!
I think the first post by Garton was just about:
How to have this router working under a table,( how to switch it on )
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/34059-why-did-i-buy-router.html#post273094

Some explained tape duct, various brackets, velcro to keep it turning,
i use a metal clamp, and it turns.
But now it is suppose to be under a table and turning, my "story" was just about 
the ways to make it stop. And safety issues, power loss and come back of power,
stop for changing the bit. For bit changing the best simple way is to unplug.
But Zero-volt and emergency switch needed too.

H8240 110V Magnetic On/Off Switch

Who wants finger on the bit at this time if power comes back ?

Regards


----------



## Garton (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, maybe it wasn't such a dumb question after all!

As for the safety issue, I like the idea of a foot operated switch, or at least the big red emergency stop button.


----------

